# Family Night Designed for Wives of Masons



## ThanatosTA (Jul 28, 2015)

Every Year, Davy Crockett Lodge has a special event to say "Thank You" to the Wives and Girlfriends of the Lodge Brethren, and this year is no exception.

We call it the "Widows Degree" and have a special initiation into

"The Secret Social Order of Neglected and Under-appreciated Masonic Widows".

Please feel free to come along and bring your wives and girlfriends, just not both at the same time (as one of our PM's is so fond of saying 

Please see the attached flyer for date, time and RSVP info or feel free to send me a pm for more info.

-Scott


----------



## ThanatosTA (Aug 27, 2015)

The Widows Degree was a HUGE success!  We had about 90 people show up, most family and friends.  Here are some pics from the night's festivities.

The things I do for my Lodge.....


----------



## JMartinez (Aug 31, 2015)

Davy Crockett Lodge is awesome! They do great widows degrees and bring a friend to lodge night. SMIB.


----------



## ThanatosTA (Sep 3, 2015)

JMartinez said:


> Davy Crockett Lodge is awesome! They do great widows degrees and bring a friend to lodge night. SMIB.


 Thank you for the kind words Brother Martinez!  If you make it on the 8th make sure you say howdy, although I won't be wearing a grass skirt or funny glasses.....  Just ask for Scott.


----------



## 761201smit (Sep 24, 2015)

Greetings from South Africa Brethren .

Bro. ThanatosTA.... I have been thinking about something to do with the wife's for a while now. This widow's degree is just what I'm going to propose to my fellow Brethren. We occasionally have family weekends and get together but I think a widows degree will really show them how much we appreciate their support.
Will you be willing to share your "ritual" for this evening? 

Sorry..did not want to hijack your tread. 

Regards

Herman


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloke (Jan 5, 2016)

Greetings... I just read the phrase "Widows Degree" in the Proud Pontificates of John Deacon... and googled for find out what it is all about...

Special hello to  Thanatos


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 6, 2016)

Our lodges have family night every so often for the the family to enjoy a good meal and entertainment.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 3, 2016)

I ended up getting a copy of it from Davey Crockett Lodge... ive been on their mailing list for years and they're on mine ( i think) ...


----------



## sdh0158 (Dec 10, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I ended up getting a copy of it from Davey Crockett Lodge... ive been on their mailing list for years and they're on mine ( i think) ...



Would it be possible to get a copy of that from you brother?

Shaun Henry
Junior Warden
Plano Lodge No. 768


----------



## jermy Bell (Mar 28, 2020)

I know this is way old, but can anyone send me more information on this ?


----------

